# PleurX catheter revision.



## dee clark (Jan 26, 2016)

Patient came to our facility with an existing PleurX catheter already in place but my doctor had to put a "drainage tubing kit" on the existing catheter to drain the fluid. Is there a  procedure code for the service?


----------



## Grumpy70 (May 31, 2018)

I have the same scenario as above.  Is there a procedure code or would it be an E&M?


----------



## DC5 (Aug 2, 2019)

Any information on this would be greatly appreciated. Our Outpatient department recieved phyician orders to drain aPleurX catheter every 3 days for a patient. "PleurX drain accessed and drained via gravity drain" - I'm having a hard time finding a code for this


----------

